
Researchers: Databases still beat Google's MapReduce - njrc
http://www.computerworld.com/action/article.do?command=viewArticleBasic&articleId=9131526&intsrc=news_ts_head
======
codeslinger
Pure marketing bullshit. M/R vs. SQL is a crazy comparison since you use them
in two different spots. The paper's authors all have a financial or
egotistical stake in Vertica and they fail to mention that any real DW effort
is dominated by ETL times (which they admit M/R was better at). Another thing
they fail to mention is the exhorbitant price tags associated with the current
batch of commercial column-store databases (re: 6 figures and up for Vertica
or Aster).

